
Ask HN: Is there a way to structure a 5+ year short on crypto? - sp527
I want to structure contracts to represent: Bitcoin to &lt;$1000 within 5 years. Is anyone making a market to support that kind of bet?
======
cft
There are Bitcoin futures [http://cfe.cboe.com/cfe-products/xbt-cboe-bitcoin-
futures](http://cfe.cboe.com/cfe-products/xbt-cboe-bitcoin-futures) They allow
to short BTC, but they don't provide exactly what you need.

~~~
sp527
Yea those products are frustratingly limited. You're basically just rolling
the dice on near-term price drivers you can't predict (mostly news).

------
dmfdmf
Short GPU OEMs.

